# Corkscrew Willow - another “Keeper”



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

One day this past March we headed out on a stick-finding-mission and I'll probably never forget that day because of what we found along that two-lane country road. There, just a few feet beyond the drainage ditch was a fallen and dead tree. So dead the leaves and bark had fallen away months before - perhaps years. But something very interesting caught my eye and it was the very unique twists and turns of the branches. I brought home eight sticks that day and only two of them were salvageable. I had no idea the tree specie but when I posted pictures here you guys identified it as "Corkscrew Willow."

And what a time I had working with the favorite of those two - one of which is now Cane #61, and a keeper simply because of it's very unique shape, plus it has "bling."



-neb


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Very nice! A neighbor has a corkscrew willow growing in their front yard. There's one branch on it I've been eyeing. I wonder if they would miss it? 

Rodney


----------

